# Testing Equipment



## smcalli1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm looking for specific recommendations on testing equipment, like a refractometer and ph tester, etc. any brands I should stay away from? Thanks.


----------



## rodo (Oct 16, 2012)

In addition to the bare essentials,( hydrometer, thermometer, pipettes, beakers...) I like the,

AWS-100 gram scale http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=aws+pocket+scale&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=7360666764&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=551604&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5403697992118383516&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_1mvrjeh8mr_b

The Milwaukee MW 102 Ph meter. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DTNDME/?tag=hyprod-20&hvadid=15473526459&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=814271617214068506&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B001DTNDME

I had the Hanna HI 98128 It broke and I replaced it with the Milwaukee that I like better with the exception that it only displays the temp in Celsius.


The Vinmetrica SC-100 http://vinmetrica.com/product/vinmetricas-sc-100-sulfite-analyzer/

A couple of 10 ml burettes with a clamp and stand http://www.lcmlab.com/Burettes_with_General_Purpose_Screw_Thread_Stopco_p/us-br2122-10-w.htm

The Hanna refractometer HI 96811 is handy but would be near the end of my list as it is here. http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=hanna+refractometer&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=8740990644&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=163364730634531276&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_8iijpviqgg_b


----------



## smcalli1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Thanks. That gives me something to pit on my Christmas list.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't have time right now to write them down but Mike is right on , plus megnetic stirrer and a larger scale for sugar. I got a perfect one at Bad Bath and beyond for about 50.00 that comes with a SS bowl that is used to cover itself when not in use.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Oct 17, 2012)

I would avoid the ebay refractometer. Get one from a reputable dealer like morewine.


----------



## robie (Oct 17, 2012)

The Vinmetrica SC300 does TA, pH, and free SO2. Expensive but well worth it. The test strip testers are not very accurate at all.

You need 2 hydrometers, they break easily. Don't try to test wine containing alcohol with a refractometer; it requires a special conversion algorithm.

Definitely get a gram scale.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are a few things I picked up

Magnetic Mini-Stirrer:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OSX2Q0/ref=oh_details_o03_s02_i00

Scale:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FQ0BBO/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice buys. Ifr I knew you were looking for a scale I would have told you to hold off. I'm going to have a killer deal on gram scales in a few weeks. Watch for monday specials at Presque Isle Wine Cellars.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 24, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Nice buys. Ifr I knew you were looking for a scale I would have told you to hold off. I'm going to have a killer deal on gram scales in a few weeks. Watch for monday specials at Presque Isle Wine Cellars.


 

Keep us posted, I for some reason can't find mine. Either upstairs or in the cellar just not sure. I did find a case of wine a couple weeks ago that I thought was all but gone. Does that count for anything.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 24, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Nice buys. Ifr I knew you were looking for a scale I would have told you to hold off. I'm going to have a killer deal on gram scales in a few weeks. Watch for monday specials at Presque Isle Wine Cellars.



I'm looking to upgrade my gram scale. Sounds like ill have to check the Site.


----------



## smcalli1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone know of a supplier of the Vinmetrica SC-300? I've been striking out on my search attempts.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 25, 2012)

How about the supplier? vinmetrica.com
put it in a website format in your browser and it will take you there!


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 25, 2012)

http://vinmetrica.com/product/vinmetricas-sc-300-sulfite-and-phta-wine-analyzer


smcalli1 said:


> Does anyone know of a supplier of the Vinmetrica SC-300? I've been striking out on my search attempts.


 

As soon as I can I will be on the Bandwagon!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 25, 2012)

We generally don't want direct links to suppliers sites unless they advertise here. That is why I did not put the link in and just told how to get there. We all think it is a great product so I am not getting rid of the link.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 25, 2012)

grapeman said:


> We generally don't want direct links to suppliers sites unless they advertise here. That is why I did not put the link in and just told how to get there. We all think it is a great product so I am not getting rid of the link.



I am sorry for posting that. I am new to this forum and meant no harm. I will refrain from posting links to outside venders. 

RR


----------



## smcalli1 (Nov 25, 2012)

And I should have thought before asking the question.


----------

